
Show HN: Open beta for ServiceBot, start a side-hustle in under 5 minutes - bsears
https://servicebot.io
======
bsears
Hey HN,

I'm a founder of ServiceBot - if you didn't know ServiceBot is an open-source
project you can find the code here:

[https://github.com/service-bot/servicebot](https://github.com/service-
bot/servicebot)

Let me know if you have any questions/feedback about the project.

Thanks!

------
tarr11
The term "side-hustle" annoys me. I am not sure why.

